# Do you have any children?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

honestly.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

In order to have any children you have to have sex so then definitely no.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I do not have any children.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems like it.

Besides cats.

Imagine that. I'm like the Virgin Joseph.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I live with 3 kids. But they're my sister's kids.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

No, and I probably never will.

I'm still around kids almost all the time. Siblings won't stop.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, if you count pets. Then I have one daughter.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Humans only or do pets count?


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

no.becouse you have to have sex for that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. No children.


----------



## bblbl5711 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, 1 daughter, 15 month old, still up in the air about having another...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I have three with my ex-wife. They are my whole world  They're really awesome, good kids, they're very smart and they have a whole lot of love to give...I give them everything, everything I can but the love I get back from them is exponentially greater. I have a daughter that's a teenager and a son and daughter who are twins who are just about to be. They've been through a lot with the divorce. They're handling it all really well. They're resilient and tough and caring and empathetic at the same time and they have friends and are social and don't have any signs of having any of the mental hangups that I have. They're doing really well in school, in advanced or AP classes. My youngest son and daughter just finished their football season, and they did very well. My oldest is in band. My youngest daughter just joined the cross country team and ranked in the top third, and she's never even done any activity like that before. My son is about to start basketball.


OK, I'll stop now before I bore everyone to tears.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe, I don't know


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Of course not. There is not conceivable way I will ever give birth to a child. Parenthood is not and never will be for me. If worst comes to worst I'd have the little p̶a̶r̶a̶s̶i̶t̶e̶ fetus aborted.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

If having a child means I'd have to give up drinking, smoking and taking controlled drugs, then I don't think I want any. I'm also extremely lazy. My pet wouldn't be able to survive a week if I didn't live at my parent's house. Well, it really isn't my pet, my mother gave it to me, but it's her pet, not mine, lol.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

They sit in my nuts all day. Wait that soounds strange.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None.

I'm afraid of passing bad genes on to them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I don't think that would be wise.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I've jacked off in a couple of public toilets.
Maybe some somehow ended up on the toilet seat and you know.

But probably not.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

It's academic in me answering this as a 30 year old virgin…!

So obviously no, there's no children, never been any means to have children and to be honest, I don't really have any desire to have any.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Too young to, but I don't plan on having any either. I can still barely take care of myself.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Lack of sex is not the problem. Hatred of children is. Babies are seriously disgusting and children don't really improve ever. When they change from the disgusting stage to able to care for themselves they then become nightmares to deal with. On top of that I am not walking around pregnant and going through labor. Hell with that. It's not happening. I'm getting another puppy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope. Only dead things come out of there.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a 22 year old son.

He's a great deal more sensible than I am.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I don't and probably never will. I am so awkward around other people's kids I don't know how I would be with my own.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, but apparently random people assume that I do.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

HELL no! :afr

Even if it were an option--never never *never*! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*you own them?*

they are your property? Assets? Dependecies

What a bonus! Reward
Grand Prix

If you *have* something, that's a luxury that belongs to you

property


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

don said:


> I have a 22 year old son.
> 
> He's a great deal more sensible than I am.


i'd love having a dad like u,  my dad was out going like yourself a extrovert, and manic too....

i miss him everyday  but i remember the good things about him


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

i want 1 6 years from now... i already know things..


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

i want 1 6 years from now... i already know things..


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

hell no, can't even afford a goldfish, dream another dream this dream is over


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

theotherone said:


> *i'd love having a dad like u,  *my dad was out going like yourself a extrovert, and manic too....
> 
> i miss him everyday  but i remember the good things about him


That's very sweet, thank you. 

Sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

No. Also I don't like kids.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*did you buy them?*

given to you free? Inherited

I have all my limbs so far

What do you want to have? List

"Have" a far too generic component of language. Ownership? Privilege? Allowed?
Have done before. Will have? Should have? Mustn't not having a longing for?

new pear of shoes?

Have uterus? Want to?
Got?

J'avois. moi? Tu? Trying to highlight that verb. possession. get? Keep?

Transaction


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

No when I was younger I planned on having them, but first the woman I planned to have them with and I broke up. Then I went crazy and thought I would make a horrible dad, can't take you to little league because I'm too afraid to leave the house.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,I don't want any either.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No. I hate children and I dislike those who have them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I get asked by my brother and sister and sister-in-law more than my parents if I'll have kids. I'm willing to say I'm gay and love the cock to get them off my back, but they'll probably say adoption is an option. Or some such. Sigh.

My sister said I'm probably burnt out from all their kids, which isn't too far from the truth.

Looping back to adoption: I could see that in the future. Economic stability and stuff.



peace_love said:


> Not yet! Working on that at the moment! Lol.


 Really, you're so young? Wait!



hellollama said:


> Yes, if you count pets. Then I have one daughter.


I have a baby boy named Midnight. I pretty much stole him from his mother, so don't tell anybody.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I did.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*classic!*



apx24 said:


> No. I hate children and I dislike those who have them.


hooray! :grin2:

let's befriend

parents have no attributes other than pure selfishness

brother had kids with not marriage! √


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I won't ever give birth to my own kids.If I could assure the comfort of a home and the love of a family, I would adopt.
I know having sex and getting pregnant are basic instincts of every living being in this world, but when one is able to rise above instincts and think of the wellbeing of others, that is truly intelligence.And I think people who chose not to raise above that instinct, who willingly let children abandoned on the streets, in orphanages who are lonely and needing a home and a family suffer, for the sake of fulfilling their individual basic instincts, are selfish.Knowing I could offer a home and a family to a child yet chosing not to, I would be really horrible to do that.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

No! I dislike children intensely. I hate being around children and I refuse to hold babies and interact with them, no way I'll become a parent.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

It's nice to hear how well you're kids are doing.

You sound like a good father.



TenYears said:


> Yes, I have three with my ex-wife. They are my whole world  They're really awesome, good kids, they're very smart and they have a whole lot of love to give...I give them everything, everything I can but the love I get back from them is exponentially greater. I have a daughter that's a teenager and a son and daughter who are twins who are just about to be. They've been through a lot with the divorce. They're handling it all really well. They're resilient and tough and caring and empathetic at the same time and they have friends and are social and don't have any signs of having any of the mental hangups that I have. They're doing really well in school, in advanced or AP classes. My youngest son and daughter just finished their football season, and they did very well. My oldest is in band. My youngest daughter just joined the cross country team and ranked in the top third, and she's never even done any activity like that before. My son is about to start basketball.
> 
> OK, I'll stop now before I bore everyone to tears.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Findedeux said:


> It's nice to hear how well you're kids are doing.
> 
> You sound like a good father.


Well, thank you. They're good kids, I'm really blessed.

I have a whole lot of work to do on myself lol. I just hope my mental hangups don't affect the way I'm there for them.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I kidnapped a few cause ya know I'm the boogie man ......but I'm not gonna eat them till later


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I feel I'm one of the few who actually like children. I've seen my nephews and nieces grow, and I freaking love them.

If I had the chance, I'd have a couple of kids, even knowing that raising them is a pain in the *** a lot of times, I'm actually a patient guy so I think I could take it. That, if my life wasn't such a wreckage...


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Twitchy, what exactly are you saying



twitchy666 said:


> given to you free? Inherited
> 
> I have all my limbs so far
> 
> ...


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope. At this point, having a dog is perfectly acceptable to me. I suspect that it's easier for me to get a dog-sitter than a baby-sitter.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

No. Never.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, and I'm glad I don't. I have enough problems taking care of myself.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Apparently i do.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah. 10 kids by 8 different men.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tea111red said:


> Yeah. 10 kids by 8 different men.


Best way to get on welfare, if the fathers are "absent".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

None here. I don't want kids either. I love babies though, I dislike what they turn into.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope. I always wanted a kid or two or three. I've always wanted a family, people who will be around for me when I get older. I would feel weird to be the last of my family. I'm not so sure that is going to happen ever, though. I've developed so slow. I have a job and I'm slowly learning to drive better, but at this point, I can't even afford to keep myself alive alone. I'm trying to change my personality for the better, to seem nicer to people, and make something of my life, but the future seems uncertain at this point. I do have confidence that some things will change in the coming year. I hope to have something different to say by the time I am 33.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Pump and dump... Thug life.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup. A 1yr old daughter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Yeah. 10 kids by 8 different men.


Really? Seems like a lot.

Not as weird as 8 kids by 10 different men, though.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I want kids... some day


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Shawn81 said:


> Really? Seems like a lot.
> 
> Not as weird as 8 kids by 10 different men, though.


Yeah, I was a real wild child.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Two kids.


----------

